# RIP Mochi



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

I pulled this to edit it - but for some strange reason - I can't get the photobucket links to work...I'm sorry.


As I start this, I am taking comfort in the words of a friend who said...

*I think if you add up your losses and your survivors, you're not doing badly at all. 

We have to just enjoy the wonderful time we have with them, because nature of the beasties, the time can be very short. I find comfort reading the statistics for those not under the care of loving humans -- the life expectancy in the wild is under a year. I believe the average is nine months -- although maybe 11 months, I forget. But we're all doing an awesome job.*

```
I know it seems like I've had so many losses....truly I have. We've been trying to figure out what if anything there is in common.......and making some changes. I felt we were doing better - that we were over whatever was happening....till tonight.

About 10:15 or so (I forget exactly when) - Mochi started jumping around and acting very upset. We caught her and noticed she was breathing very hard and she felt extremely hot and feverish.

We took her into the bedroom and did what we could to help her. In fact, we thought maybe she was going to take a turn for the better when her fever seemed to break a bit.

The next thing we knew....she passed away.

When I called a fellow breeder to update her (she'd been helping us with working with Mochi) she said, "I thought you were calling me to tell me she'd taken a turn for the better. I didn't think she'd go this quickly." 

Neither did we.

Some of you may remember Mochi. Last year when I was getting lionheads from Nationals -I debated on adopting her. I said we'd have to eat beans and rice for a month to afford her....even at her "reduced" price. But y'all saw her picture....and encouraged us to get her. Here she was then....

[URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/2007%20Nationals%20Incoming%20Rabbits/godivadoe.jpg][IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/2007%20Nationals%20Incoming%20Rabbits/th_godivadoe.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Some of you loved reading about her litter - and Saphira's litter - as she wound up fostering and raising 8 babies (two of them were runts) - to adulthood. You saw her like this:

[IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/DSCN2134.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/DSCN2133.jpg[/IMG]

and you watched her with her babies...

[URL=http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/?action=view&current=DSCN2121.flv][IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/th_DSCN2121.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/DSCN2132.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/DSCN2131.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/February%202008%20litters/DSCN2130.jpg[/IMG]

I've got to say - I'm in total shock at her passing. As I told folks earlier tonight - she was in TOP QUALITY show condition based on everything I could see. I would've put her on the table if there had been a show tonight as there was no discharge from her nose....nothing that made her look ill at all. It was only as I held her in my bedroom and felt her breathing that I could tell she had fluid in her lungs and was not going to make it.

I debated on even posting here .... because it seems like I've had so many losses. But I've been reminded - that the larger the number of animals - the more likely the losses.

I'm hoping we're done losing animals for this year - or even this month. 

RIP Mochi - I'll watch over your babies for you till you see them again. 

I love you. I'm sorry we couldn't save you - but we sure did try.
```


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sorry Peg-asus...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mochi Peg. You've had so much loss recently, it must be so hard for you.... You're in my thoughts :hug:

Binky free, Mochi :rainbow:

Jen xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, she knewhow much you loved her and that you did everything you could.

[align=center]:bunnyangel2:[/align]


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Mochi. You'll be in my thoughts. :hug2:

Binky Free Mochi. :rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm really sorry , Peg. about pretty little Mochi
We've all had a lotof bunnies going to the bridge recently:bigtears:


----------



## chinmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Peg-I hope you don't mind, but I tried to fix the links so the pictures could be posted here. It won't let me post the entire initial post that you made, but here are the pictures anyway:


At first:





As an adult:











With her babies:






















I'm so sorry for your loss...I hope it was okay that I fixed these links; I just wanted to see the pictures. **HUGS**

-Annie


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mochi was a beauty and am so sorry to hear of her passing.. My heart goes out to you Peg.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for fixing the links.

Its so hard to believe she's gone....it was just so sudden and so unfair. I must admit - I bought her for her looks (for breeding) - but I grew to love her for herself....

I'm going to try later to edit the photos so they're a bit smaller...hopefully I won't screw things up.


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2008)

So sorry Peg


----------

